# Classic Cellar Port - why did we get less then 3.04 gallons



## Sammyk (Jun 27, 2012)

I just racked off the lees, fined and added the juice pack for the Blackberry - Black Cherry port. It was supposed to end up with 3.04 gallons and we wound up with 2 gallons, one 1/2 gallon, and one quart. According to the directions it should be 3 gallons plus 1 liter (to be reserved for topping off)

How does this happen from a kit where no water is added?


----------



## robie (Jun 28, 2012)

Of course I don't know all the circumstances. I guess it all depends on how much sediment and lees one leaves behind. We all can stop siphoning at different points. Did the instructions say to rack over all the sediment and lees?

If you didn't rack it all over, if you save the lees in a sealed glass container and let it settle for a few days to a week, you can use a turkey baster to extract off the top layer of clean wine and add it back to the racked container.


----------



## rjb222 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I just racked off the lees, fined and added the juice pack for the Blackberry - Black Cherry port. It was supposed to end up with 3.04 gallons and we wound up with 2 gallons, one 1/2 gallon, and one quart. According to the directions it should be 3 gallons plus 1 liter (to be reserved for topping off)
> 
> How does this happen from a kit where no water is added?


 What was your starting SG.? This is a RJS kit correct?


----------

